# PLEASE HELP



## mother ratty (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi i have recently brought two female rats, 1 albino named Snowy and 1 hooded named Coco. This morning i got up to 13 babies from my darling Snowy, so i put Coco into another cage, but they seem to be a bit unsettled. Unsure of what to do can someone please help


----------



## flying.spaghetti.monster (Aug 4, 2009)

read the previous threads in this section as they have lots of good advice... things like making sure the mum has lots of bedding (kitchen paper or loo roll works) and a place to hide like a shoe box that you can get access to to check babies. Look at the babies tummies to see if they have a white band on meaning they have been fed. Feed Mum extra protein like scrambled eggs cooked in butter, chicken, cat food etc. Best of luck and do go over the other threads - that's what I have been doing to get advice as my female is expecting too.


----------



## mother ratty (Sep 1, 2009)

do u have to seperate other female rats from mum rat and her babies


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

mother ratty said:


> do u have to seperate other female rats from mum rat and her babies


Yes


----------

